# New Member in Need of Help



## tom_sprecher (Feb 15, 2007)

Let me assure you it is all my pleasure to make your acquaintances.  

Having procured and used a Brinkman Gourmet smoker some years ago I am preparing to use the contraption again to turn one pork shoulder into that most delectable of Southern delicacies for a Daytona 500 party this Sunday.  The butt is an 8.75# piece of natural beauty and wonderment and I have been known in my time to use a temp probe to render more than a few pieces of succulent beast to a point done jest right.  Unfortunately, I can't seem to remember what jest right is at the moment.  Too many Mint Juleps I suspect.

Also, there is a terrible Northern wind that has blown through the South these past two weeks much like Sherman did during the Great Northern Aggression so the outdoor temps are gonna be cold (20-44) here in Hotlanta.  All this has caused me to ponder two things.

1.      How long do ya think it'll take to smoke and 

2.      What internal temp am I shootin' fer?

Any and all help or advice would be greatly appreciated and I will forever be in you debt.


----------



## gunslinger (Feb 15, 2007)

Welcme to SMF.
Many differing opinions here. 
Here's mine. First it's done when it's done. Every piece of meat will be different due to quality. Figure roughly, and I mean very roughly, 1.5 hours per pound. Somewhere between 150 and 170 it will hit a plateau where it will remain there for hours. If it's done before you're going to eat, just wrap in old towels or blankets and put into a cooler lined with old pillows. It will stay hot for hours. Most here wrap in foil at 140 then smoke to 190 and do the cooler trick for an hour or longer. I don't. I smoke mine to 140, foil then cook all the way to 205 (no cooler) and it comes out perfect every time. The only time I use a cooler is for brisket or if the butt is done a long time before we're going to eat, which rarely happens.


----------



## pigcicles (Feb 15, 2007)

Welcome to SMF Tom. Pork is good stuff. He already gave you the rough estimate for cooking time, start earlier to allow for the stall. Be patient with that stall - don't try to hurry it up by increasing your heat, let it ride. Like he said "It's done when it's done".

I'll usually go up closer to 160Âº before I foil and I also shoot for the 200Âº - 205Âº range. Giving the meat time to rest is personal preference, if you have time, it won't hurt. The cooler is good for holding heat until it's time to eat. It's your world, do it the way you like. Good Luck.

Keep Smokin


----------



## cajunsmoker (Feb 15, 2007)

Welcome aboard Tom
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Gunny wouldn't lead you wrong.  Take it to 140 and foil.  Get it up to 200 and let it rest an hour or so and it will be fall apart tender and ready to pull.

Count on at least an hour and a half a pound and be ready to add charcoal to that smoker in about 6 hours.  Water probably in 3 hours.

Be sure and put your finishing sauce on before you serve it.


----------



## cheech (Feb 15, 2007)

Welcome aboard. For the best flavor make sure to check out the sticky for finishing sauce


----------



## deejaydebi (Feb 16, 2007)

Welcome Tom -

You've come to the right place. These guys /gals know their smoke! We may all vary our temperature slighly but it's all pretty close. For example I smoke to an internal temperature of 160-165 then foil until 200-205 but I always let it rest for at least an hour - love those juices! Yummmmmm

If you forget all that you can print up the proceedure by clicking here:

http://www.deejayssmokepit.net/Pulledpork.htm

Debi


----------



## chris_harper (Feb 16, 2007)

welcome to SMF. i foil mine at 170Â°, and take it to 200Â° internal. then i let it rest overnight, pulling the next day.


----------



## Dutch (Feb 16, 2007)

Tom, Welcome to Smoking Meat Forums.  Come Sunday, if that northern wind is still marching through Hotlanta, you may want to build a wind break around your smoker. It will help keep the wind from 'sacking' your smoker of heat.


----------



## ultramag (Feb 16, 2007)

Welcome to SMF Tom!!! Any and all above will do the trick. I have been letting my bigger chunks of meat break the plateau before foiling them lately. Not sure if I think it makes much difference yet or not. Oh well, must eat more experiments. Enjoy the forums.


----------



## tom_sprecher (Feb 16, 2007)

Thanks for the words of wisdom and profundity.  It is the kindness of likes of the folks here that instills in me the comfort we all seek from time to time.

Oh, and speaking of time, how long in advance should I rub, wrap and refrigerate the butt before it meets it's fate?

Thanks again,

Tom


----------



## ultramag (Feb 16, 2007)

I like to rub butts and briskets at least 12 hours before they are to hit the grates and wrap them in plastic wrap and refridgerate. Hit them with another round of rub just prior to smoking.


----------



## cajunsmoker (Feb 16, 2007)

rub it down the night before you plan to smoke it.  Wrap it in plastic wrap and stick in the fridge.  Pull it out and let it start warming up about an hour before you put it in the smoker.  A good rule is to pull it out of the fridge when you light your coals.  Good luck.


----------



## honest joe (Feb 16, 2007)

I am new but have lots of crazy ideas, i plan to use this website to help me create perfection. I ask for only honesty, for thats all you will get out of me.


----------



## pigcicles (Feb 17, 2007)

Tom - ditto with the rest of the gang on the rub. Hit it at least the night before, wrap it, pull it out a little early, give it another dash of rub and smoke it up. No set in stone rules you can rub it just before it goes on if you don't have time and you will still get some of the flavor. So jump in, experiment and enjoy!

Honest Joe - Welcome to SMF. Please start a new thread here in the Roll Call forum so you can get a proper welcome from everyone

Keep Smokin


----------



## cajun_1 (Feb 17, 2007)

Welcome to the SMF.


----------



## tom_sprecher (Feb 17, 2007)

It just so happens that I noticed the signature of the gentleman known as cajun_1 warning of the pitfalls of consuming any alcoholic libations while cooking with a smoker and to not operate the same while having, shall we say, over indulged ourselves. For the life of me I can not contemplate the manner in which this is accomplished. Please, do tell of this feat of moral fortitude and enlighten us all.

In any case the butt has been properly rubbed, wrapped and refrigerated and awaits its destiny tonight.  It shall be accompanied by a SC mustard, NC vinegar and KC tomatoey (industry term) finishing sauces seeing that not all BBQ folk see eye to eye on that subject.

Thanks for your kind help and I'll be sure let you know how it turns out.


----------



## cajun_1 (Feb 17, 2007)

Not hard to stumble, reach out to catch yourself, just happens to be a Hot smoker next to you. Ask around, it has happened, not fun having blisters on your hands or other parts of the body. It's enjoyable sitting by the smoker with a beer or two, so don't get me wrong. I have a good friend who sports a nice burn scar on his arm. Yep, from my smoker.
Do as you please.


----------



## cheech (Feb 17, 2007)

REMEMBER: Drink responsibly. Do not operate cooking equipment while intoxicated.
It says while intoxicated, you can still drink, otherwise that would be crazy


----------



## cajun_1 (Feb 17, 2007)

Thanks Cheech


----------



## gunslinger (Feb 17, 2007)

Had I not been wearing gloves on my last smoke, I would be sporting those scars right now. The palms and fingers of my gloves look like they are branded. And I was sober, as I don't consume satan's elixir.
That's just a joke for you drinkers out there. I don't have a problem with drinkers, so long as they don't CAUSE problems for me. If they do, then it's quick draw time.


----------



## cajun_1 (Feb 17, 2007)

Gunny, Was gonna add that post just to show that it can happen to anyone, just couldn't find it. Thanks for steppin' up.


----------



## gunslinger (Feb 17, 2007)

No problem Tim. Always happy to relay experiences, good or bad, if it will help or shed light on a subject.


----------



## cajunsmoker (Feb 17, 2007)

nothing quite like an ex drinker


----------



## gunslinger (Feb 17, 2007)

It helps my aim.


----------



## cajunsmoker (Feb 17, 2007)

LOL


----------



## gunslinger (Feb 17, 2007)

Atually I'm feeling somewhat guilty right now. I did buy beer to make Abigail's beer bread. I've also eaten 4 slices. 

What's that you say?

 I ain't drunk you shilly sit.


----------



## cajunsmoker (Feb 17, 2007)

Man I keep forgetting to make that bread.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   Maybe to much beer not being put in my batter.


----------

